# solar storms and solar panels



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

So the other article on the solar storms got me thinking. How do you protect you panels, inverter and charge control from such an event. I imagine the EMP would damage them also.
Would they need to be on to get damaged? What about the windmill? It has a circuit board built in?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm thinking the panels not so much, but the CC and inverter have a boat load of electronic components, and depending on the strength of the storm ( or EMP bomb ), I suspect it's quite likely they could be toast. I also suspect grid tied stuff ( like mine, which is grid tie with off grid backup ) is going to be more likely to suffer, since the grid will act a one big lightning rod.

The only solution I know of is spares kept in some kind of Faraday cage, which is a really expensive solution, since the stuff wasn't cheap to start with.

I do know, for example, an $1800 Outback inverter, the complete "guts" electronic wise runs $1200, because I had a lightning hit fry one of mine and that was the cost of replacement parts direct from Outback. 

The only consolation was it was 3 "plug n play" circuit boards with easy to follow instructions, and the whole repair took less than an hour, the worst of which was un-mounting the inverter from the system to get it down on a bench where I could work on it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

All the unknowns here to this subject . . . .

In a lightning strike we know there is some gosh awful voltage/current. that will fry ANYTHING.
But for the solar flares it is a whale of a bright flash . . that could likely double??--or better??-- the out put of a PV panel . . . .so how are the down stream electronics going to fare . .?????????? 

good question with out any black and white answers............


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Would a lead box for charge controller and inverter work?
The one we have is about $5000.00 to replace.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I assume you are talking about some type of Faraday cage ( google the term ). Whether a lead box would qualify or not, I can't say.

But the question is: WHEN would you know to disconnect your equipment and put it in there ?? 

The typical smaller solar flare, apparently takes couple days for the effects to get here. The Carrington Event ( google it too ), I understand it was less than 24hrs.

And if some nation decided to use the EMP effect, you would probably have no warning.

SO, unless you had SPARE equipment already IN a Faraday cage, I'm suspect you're just gonna take your chances and hope nothing happens.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Solar storms - Cornall mass ejections (CME)s don't create EMP like a high altitude nuclear blast does. 

A CME that impacts the earth's magnetic field creates Geomagnetic Inducted Current (GIC). The GIC will not directly effect your computers and what not. GICs creates extra current on long transmission lines which cooks transformers. The current spike on the power lines running up to you house may cook you electronics but it's an over voltage issue not an EMP. 

GICs also accumulate in long older pipe lines cause corrosion followed you possible piple failure. Newer pipe lines are designed to resist this effect.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

So If I'm understanding you all correctly, in an EMP or big CME event, the solar panels should be ok, even if they are connected? And only the inverter and CC would be toast?


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

An EMP and a CME the are two very different things and they operate differently. An EMP is energy that radiates from the blast location down to the earth. The effect of a CME, is Geomagnetic Inducted Current (GIC) which works through the ground.

How it works is pretty cool really. When the CME impacts the earths magnetic field, it cause the magnetic field to oscillate. This oscillation on short runs of cable cause very little current to be generated. On long runs of cable however, like the major trunk lines that make up the backbone of the county's power grid, the effect is more pronounced. The longer the cable the more current is generated, the conductivity of the rock strata under the power plant and/or substations also has a part to play, which is why the NE USA and Canada would be hit harder if all other parameters are equal.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Electronic controllers inside a faraday cage would still be fried, if they were hooked and active. A faraday cage doesn't have to be lead, just metal, and preferably grounded, with the contents inside insulated from the metal box...

I've finally got paid a portion of a year long contract. I plan on putting a basic controller (60 amp) and an extra small inverter inside a large insulated ammo box... if the main 'in use' gear gets fried, I'll have some kind of backup. Also a voltage inverter for dc (12v > smaller dc voltages) so I can run all sorts of small electronics...


----------

